# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] Chercher et remplacer un caractre dans 1  chaine

## franck.cvitrans

Bonjour,

J'utilise crystal report. J'ai un problme dont je n'arrive  me dptr.

Dans ma base de donnes j'ai un champ de type chaine de caractres. Je voudrais chercher puis remplacer un caractre dans cette chane.

Par exemple : le contenu de mon champs chane est


```
"012345µ789ABC"
```

 Je voudrais remplacer le '' par un '6' afin d'obtenir la chaine : 


```
"0123456789ABC"
```

comment faire ? j'ai regarder dans l'aide des formule mais je n'en ai pas trouv qui correspondent  ma demande.

Pourriez vous m'aider ?

Merci  vous tous.

----------


## L.nico

Si tu connais le code Ascii tu peux utiliser la fonction *Replace*
ex :


```

```

----------


## franck.cvitrans

Merci Nico,j'ai trouv la rponse en mme temps que tu m'as rpondu. Voici le rsultat :



```

```

Merci beaucoup     ::D:

----------

